
Walmart's Fintech Partner Helps Break Paycheck-To-Paycheck Cycle - tysonzni
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-19/walmart-s-fintech-partner-helps-break-paycheck-to-paycheck-cycle
======
loa-in-backup
Does this mean it's going to be living paycheck to paycheck a month early? Or
that employees will be able to invest a year's worth of salary ahead into
their financial well-being?

